# Finally!!



## sawtooth (Mar 22, 2015)

I am not, nor have I ever been a big turkey hunter. I guess I just never got into it. But since I started shooting stickbows I figured I'd try to kill one, but I never really put forth much effort. 
 I'd gone with my brother a time or two in years past, but I never had a blind and it is way harder that way and I never got a shot. Jerry Russell recommended a particular type blind to me last year and was kind enough to pick one up for me and deliver it half way, but even then I barely even used it and it just sat on a shelf in my shop. 
   Opening day 2015, yesterday, I was to meet my brother at his house at 0630 and then we'd go let him call one in for me. I got called into work early that a.m. and couldn't meet him until later in the morning. I got to his house around 0830 I guess and we left for the woods. We walked for at least a half mile when he stopped suddenly and pulled a box call out of his vest  and worked it a couple times. A bird gobbled right away, and he said "set that thing up right here!"  And I was planning on it, when he said, "DUDE, HURRY!"  I got the blind all set up and I got in it and he sat behind a tree just outside the blind. He hit that call again and the turkey gobbled and sounded really close. In a minute, I could see a tiny solid-white head bobbing through the trees and I remembered thinking that it looked like a clown's head. Anyway, when that thing saw the scraggly jake decoy, it came straight towards us and blew up and started "spitting".  At twelve yards The bird was strutting and perfectly broadside, but I couldn't see him with both eyes, and I didn't want to move, because I wasn't sure how good he could see back at me- if at all. My brother was whispering to me from the outside "shoot him!"- "shoot him!!"  I was honestly waiting for his shotgun to go off when the bird finally walked a little more to the right and stood squarely in my shooting window. Now- this part I'm more familiar with-- I drew and shot --- the arrow thumped the bird and bowled him over. He got up and kind of flapped and ran off. I thought I hit him hard- we both did, but the bird made it a good ways before we finally found him. he was all  balled up in an old stump-hole of a tree. That's my story- I'm really looking forward to doing that again- 
  So, FINALLY, I have killed my first turkey ever- and I did it the way I wanted to- with a stickbow. Now I have to send pictures to the people who told me that I couldn't do it.  I was shooting a Martin X-200 bow, fir shafts and a zwickey eskimo. I hit the bird between the drumsticks and the wing-butt.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 22, 2015)

Mighty fine...... yes sir mighty fine!!


----------



## tee p (Mar 22, 2015)

That's awesome  congrats


----------



## robert carter (Mar 22, 2015)

Good job Sir. Trim them feathers up and kill a porker with one fletched from your own bird!!RC


----------



## Al33 (Mar 22, 2015)

Who ever said you couldn't do it doesn't know you very well. Way to go Dendy, real happy for you and for Crispin who got his first today with his bow. This is just awesome!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 22, 2015)

Seems like every time you're on a guided hunted its just mins and you score 


Keep it up D man....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 22, 2015)

Good going Dendy. Now you got to learn to call for yourself and do it again.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 22, 2015)

Excellent.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Mar 22, 2015)

way to go, buddy


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 22, 2015)

Outstanding! Turkeys are hard to beat for excitement when it comes together. Good job!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 22, 2015)

Good job Dendy. Proud for you man.


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 22, 2015)

Sweet kill!  Congrats that an awesome bird!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats Dendy! I never had a doubt that you would kill a turkey with stick bow.


----------



## Clipper (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats on your first bird and you did it with a trad bow and wood arrow.  Happy for you.  Now get another one!


----------



## RonsPlc (Mar 22, 2015)

Congratulations sir.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 22, 2015)

Good stuff.


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 22, 2015)

Congratulations man, Ill have ti send those same pictures if I ever get one with the bow, just not sure why anyone doubted you about it lol


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats Dendy!! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Tailfeather (Mar 23, 2015)

Great job. There is nothing like turkey hunting!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Mar 23, 2015)

Sweet Deñdy proud for you.


----------



## Troy Butler (Mar 23, 2015)

good stuff man I am still waiting on my first with a bow, shot at few but never connected.


----------



## Red Arrow (Mar 23, 2015)

That's great!!  Congrats!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 23, 2015)

Way to go Dendy!


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats! Well done sir!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 23, 2015)

thanks for the kind words, everybody.


----------



## JBranch (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats Dendy. Great job on a fine bird.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 23, 2015)

Congrats!! I've been trying for years and still haven't been able to get it done. I started with the shotgun then went with the compound and now I'm trying with the longbow.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice bird! Congrats!


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 24, 2015)

Good job Dendy!!


----------



## ClovisSports (Mar 26, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## Knee Deep (Mar 29, 2015)

Congrats on the bird. That's something I hope to be able to do one day.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 29, 2015)

Knee Deep said:


> Congrats on the bird. That's something I hope to be able to do one day.



You do not need to buy any calls. Just take your son with you he can sure make one gobble.


----------



## Knee Deep (Apr 4, 2015)

Allen Oliver said:


> You do not need to buy any calls. Just take your son with you he can sure make one gobble.



Haha, your right. When that kid actually tries, he can call better just by mouth then most folks can with a mouth call. He had that one gobbling his head off, at the shoot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 4, 2015)

Allen Oliver said:


> You do not need to buy any calls. Just take your son with you he can sure make one gobble.



X2


----------

